# baby blankets



## karenrguenther (Jun 3, 2011)

Made these over the past summer and fall just to have something to do, but now they will be gifts! My daughter and her husband are having their first baby in August! So excited!


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

seriously karen these are GORGEOUS! wow. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## babybop (May 7, 2011)

All are so beautiful.


----------



## redquilter (Jun 24, 2011)

Oh my goodness. They are each and everyone gorgeous. What intricate work. And you did them just to have something to do???? Incredible. Congrats on the good news.


----------



## belencita7 (Oct 6, 2011)

wow!very very nice!Love all.


----------



## Dar19Knits (Jul 2, 2011)

Love your work and congrats on the new grandchild!


----------



## RockyMtnLady (May 7, 2011)

Wonderful work!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

How exciting! The Tree of Life is on my list to do for the Great Grand Hope Chest. I think it is a perfect blanket. I also want to do the leaf counterpart and like the way you have added the leaf border to it. They are all beautiful. All of you knitting is exemplary so this will be one very well dressed little one.


----------



## ireneofnc (Aug 15, 2011)

My, what beautiful baby blankets! Each of them! Simply beautiful, you are quite a knitter!


----------



## realsilvergirl (Nov 13, 2011)

Ah! I have a niece due in Feb i need to get moving on a cocoon at least....


----------



## Typsknits (Aug 6, 2011)

Asolutely stunning blankets!


----------



## lovehomemade (Sep 11, 2011)

they are absolutely beautiful,thanks for sharing :-D :thumbup:


----------



## MrsJanis678 (Jun 15, 2011)

So pretty, hard to pick my favorite!


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

Beautiful blankets x


----------



## Irishgirl (Sep 25, 2011)

Stunning! Take your breath away. Are the patterns free?


----------



## Cables and Lace (Dec 20, 2011)

Very nice.


----------



## Cables and Lace (Dec 20, 2011)

Very nice.


----------



## karole (Jun 15, 2011)

Your work is beautiful


----------



## eduncanofvass (Jun 24, 2011)

love all the designs beauitfull work


----------



## ulrika (Jul 2, 2011)

Totally awesome. You've inspired me.


----------



## ladystarshine (Apr 29, 2011)

sorry i should have read it first lol. too early in the morning for me. I see that you did share, thank you


----------



## CARABELLA (Sep 9, 2011)

Beautiful blankets


----------



## Limey287 (Nov 6, 2011)

They are beautiful - fit for a prince or princess.


----------



## imoffcall (Oct 12, 2011)

WOW!!!!!!


----------



## irisbel (Oct 12, 2011)

Interesting... we are told not to copy patterns and sell them. It seems Sirdar does this. I love your blankets. Especially the Sirdar one (book 368.) This pattern was originally printed in 1951.

http://www.vintagepurls.co.nz/Downloads/StitchJan1951PramCover.pdf

It is not their original pattern.


----------



## Judyrohe (Mar 11, 2011)

These are all just absolutely gorgeous blankets - and how proud you must be. Very lovely work.


----------



## Sue H (Mar 23, 2011)

These are absolutely gorgeous!! I don't usually look at pictures of projects with my mouth open, but these are just beautiful!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## scotslass (Mar 18, 2011)

LOVE your blankets .. the middle one is also called Bearclaw which is what I am currently working on. I love your trim on that one, mine isn't that fancy, it's going to our soldier so I wanted to give it the more 'manly' look LOL


----------



## tookie. (Apr 10, 2011)

Your blankets are simply beautiful. What a lucky baby!


----------



## RebeccaKay (Feb 9, 2011)

Just lovely!


----------



## Ms Sue P (Mar 19, 2011)

They are all beautiful. I really love the middle one. I will have to go to the site and get that pattern. Baby afghans are my thing to knit.


----------



## Gingir (Nov 20, 2011)

Fantastic work!


----------



## gramj (Mar 21, 2011)

I tried googling baby blankets, and then heirloom baby blankets, but could not find one that looked like the one in the middle. Can you give me the website you found it on? Thanks! I have 2 blankets to knit and I love this pattern!


----------



## kylev53 (Mar 12, 2011)

Tree of Life and the bottom one with the leaves are two that I plan to do "someday". You did a beautiful job. Congratulations.


----------



## pilgrim1953 (Jan 26, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful! Congratulations on the new grandbaby! I have both the tree of life & the heirloom blanket on my to do list.


----------



## i knit (Jan 17, 2011)

so very pretty all of them your work is excellent!


----------



## katrinka (Sep 27, 2011)

Incredible work; good luck w/pregnancy!
kat


----------



## beadness (Apr 14, 2011)

Congratulations, it's so exciting to become a grandparent. Beautiful job on the blankets. What yarn did you use?


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

They are all beautiful!


----------



## julietinboots (Feb 19, 2011)

Incredible collection of baby blankets. That will be one well wrapped baby.


----------



## rabuckler (Mar 19, 2011)

Beautiful. I really like the heirloom one the most and tried to google it but cannot find it. Can you help us find the pattern? Thank you.


----------



## debch (Apr 18, 2011)

All your blankets are gorgeous, beautiful colors, and so beautifully done!


----------



## Jeannine (Mar 2, 2011)

Love the middle "Heirloom Baby Blanket" but am not able to locate it via Google. Would you please provide the website link that takes you directly to the web page?

Many, many thanks!!!!


----------



## Meditation601 (Feb 23, 2011)

karen..... these are exquisite. How lucky the recipients were! OMG. 

MaryAnn


----------



## HoneyOink (May 29, 2011)

Unbelievable...it's work like this that makes me just want to shadow people as they knit...it must be like watching Picasso paint. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## imoffcall (Oct 12, 2011)

I too would love the pattern for the heirloom blanket. Could notl locate it on googlle. Too many Heirloom patterns there. Could you be more specific on which one it is. Many thanks :roll:


----------



## karenrguenther (Jun 3, 2011)

the top 2 are free, the tree of life is on the Lion Brand website and the next I just googled knit baby blankets and found the heirloom blanket, It was to be done in 7 strips and sewn together, but I hate sewing things together, so just did in one piece. It used a Whole ball of 14 oz Bernat baby sport.


----------



## Cin (Jul 8, 2011)

Oh how pretty!


----------



## gypsie (May 28, 2011)

Your blankets are beautiful...what kind of yarn did you use?


----------



## karenrguenther (Jun 3, 2011)

I found it by searching on Bing, but if you go to craftyarncouncil.com I believe it will be the first pattern. It is to be done in 7 strips, but I just used a circular needle and did it in one piece and then added the edging. I hate sewing things together.(heirloom knit baby blanket)


----------



## karenrguenther (Jun 3, 2011)

www.craftyarncouncil.com I believe it is the first pattern that is shown-heirloom knit baby blanket.


----------



## karenrguenther (Jun 3, 2011)

gypsie said:


> Your blankets are beautiful...what kind of yarn did you use?


The tree of life I used Bernat baby sport , the 2nd one the same only a 15oz. ball and the 3rd Sirdar kisses. In doing the 3rd, I changed the border from ribbing to the leave edge like in the tree of life so I had to buy one extra ball!


----------



## gypsie (May 28, 2011)

karenrguenther said:


> gypsie said:
> 
> 
> > Your blankets are beautiful...what kind of yarn did you use?
> ...


Thank you, my daughter has asked for a large blanket for her baby due in Feb. I've made her many things so far but not a large blanket yet!


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

Beautiful work.


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Beautiful display of your talent. They are all outstanding blankets sure to be heirlooms.


----------



## manianice (May 3, 2011)

Just Googled "Heirloom Blanket" and got the free pattern.
Thank you very much.

Your blankets are beautiful.


----------



## Jeannine (Mar 2, 2011)

Here's the exact link that will take you directly to the pattern:

http://craftyarncouncil.com/baby.html


----------



## MacRae (Dec 3, 2011)

Oh, I remember seeing this pattern done by my Grandmother many years ago. It is so different.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Lovely work and how great is it that you are already ahead w/the baby stuff.


----------



## fatkitty (Jun 23, 2011)

Oh, beautiful!! I'm just starting things for next christmas to catch up on all the lovely things posted here this christmas and now I have to add some more )


----------



## Ms Sue P (Mar 19, 2011)

Jeannine said:


> Here's the exact link that will take you directly to the pattern:
> 
> http://craftyarncouncil.com/baby.html


Thank you so very much for the link. I was bombing out every which way I went.


----------



## Omagirl (Dec 10, 2011)

Very, very beautiful! With the lovely pink, I hope it's a girl


----------



## Maz (Apr 24, 2011)

Hi they are lovely. Can you tell were I might find the third blanket pattern, I have been looking for it for ages, thanks


----------



## Jeannine (Mar 2, 2011)

Ms Sue P said:


> Jeannine said:
> 
> 
> > Here's the exact link that will take you directly to the pattern:
> ...


My pleasure. I just wanted to spare all other interested parties the brain damage of looking for it.


----------



## MacRae (Dec 3, 2011)

Thank you so much!. I think my "to do" list needs to be separated into years. But that is what gives us all something to looks forward too, right? Thank you for the link. I'm sure we all look forward to it.


----------



## MegK31 (Feb 4, 2011)

Congratulations on your new expected grandchild. The b/blankets are beautiful.


----------



## karenrguenther (Jun 3, 2011)

Jeannine said:


> Ms Sue P said:
> 
> 
> > Jeannine said:
> ...


Thanks for posting the link! I do not know how to do that! Karen


----------



## Jeannine (Mar 2, 2011)

karenrguenther said:


> Jeannine said:
> 
> 
> > Ms Sue P said:
> ...


Just copy and paste the web address that shows in the address bar at the top of the targeted page.


----------



## deeknittingclick (Aug 3, 2011)

what gorgeous blankets. Look too good to be used


----------



## sjsadams (Sep 10, 2011)

These are absolutely beautiful


----------



## kiwirose (Aug 19, 2011)

They are all absolutely beautiful! Your workmanship is wonderful.


----------



## Patrina (May 17, 2011)

They are all gorgeous - one very lucky baby to wrapped up in them. Look forward to seeing more of your knitting for the little one.


----------



## Wynn11 (Jul 20, 2011)

Those are so beautiful! They are forever keepers.


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

Beautiful blankets. Congratulations on that new baby!


----------



## scotslass (Mar 18, 2011)

gramj said:


> I tried googling baby blankets, and then heirloom baby blankets, but could not find one that looked like the one in the middle. Can you give me the website you found it on? Thanks! I have 2 blankets to knit and I love this pattern!


Go to PurpleKittyYarns.com
look for Bear Claw Throw LW1389


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

beautiful work. well done and thank you for showing - you are very talented.


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

beautiful work. well done and thank you for showing - you are very talented.


----------



## spiritwalker (Jun 15, 2011)

Karen, you do beautiful work. I am sure your precious grandchild
to come will feel very loved wrapped in your blankets.


----------



## margoseven (Mar 22, 2011)

lovely blankets all of them!


----------



## Jeanie L (Sep 27, 2011)

All three are absolutely beautiful..


----------



## -knitter (Aug 22, 2011)

Exquisite!!


----------



## Sailgurl (Oct 1, 2011)

They will be keepsakes for future generations. I think they are true works of art.


----------



## samazon (Feb 25, 2011)

All three are just fabulous! Beautiful knittting :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Saroj (Dec 2, 2011)

where can i find the pattern for tree of life baby afghan. can you post the pattern or link - i love it and want to make for the new grandaughter expected in march


----------



## Ms Sue P (Mar 19, 2011)

gramj said:


> I tried googling baby blankets, and then heirloom baby blankets, but could not find one that looked like the one in the middle. Can you give me the website you found it on? Thanks! I have 2 blankets to knit and I love this pattern!


go to page 4 and Jeanine has done the huntung for us.The link she has posted takes you right to the pattern. Thank you Jeanine once again.


----------



## Lijnet (Oct 7, 2011)

Your knitting is absolutely beautiful with tension just perfect. Congrats on the forthcoming addition - we have another grandchild due late March. All very exciting.


----------



## gramj (Mar 21, 2011)

Thanks to all who have helped us find these patterns


----------



## Valjean (Jul 21, 2011)

Those three blankets are stunning, love them all but the tree of life is special, thank you for sharing your work is beautiful.


----------



## Grannyof5 (Nov 17, 2011)

Well done they are lovely


----------



## Ellie2438 (Apr 25, 2011)

Beautiful work. I love the second one. xx


----------



## Silverstreak (Oct 14, 2011)

Congratulations - and they are beautiful!


----------



## cattdages (Aug 3, 2011)

Beautiful work!


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

Gorgeous, gorgeous, gorgeous!


----------



## TabathaJoy (Mar 5, 2011)

Your blankets are beautiful. Love the colors that you used.


----------



## Saroj (Dec 2, 2011)

You inspired me to knit the tree of life lion brand patten - half way thru afghan should be done by Tuesday - it is beautiful -thank you


----------



## Cables and Lace (Dec 20, 2011)

Hi Saroj, I am Lakshmi. I also like to knit baby Afghans. I knitted Tree of life Afghan but it is a squre and starts in the middle , with a cable border and leaves border too.
I will post some pictures of a baby Blue one I knitted last year.


----------



## Cables and Lace (Dec 20, 2011)

I knitted Tree of Life Afghan not by Nicky Epstein but By Lisa Jacobs called YggDrasil Afghan. Go to Revelry and look up that Afghan It is a square and starts from the center and 4 trees branch out. Then a cable border and corners need attention and then a leaf border. Lots of projects on this afghan you can see on Ravelry.


----------



## Cables and Lace (Dec 20, 2011)

lakshmi.moorty said:


> I knitted Tree of Life Afghan not by Nicky Epstein but By Lisa Jacobs called YggDrasil Afghan. Go to Revelry and look up that Afghan It is a square and starts from the center and 4 trees branch out. Then a cable border and corners need attention and then a leaf border. Lots of projects on this afghan you can see on Ravelry.


In My Profile picture I am holding my (4hours) grandson wrapped in this baby blue Blanket !


----------



## Saroj (Dec 2, 2011)

beautiful afghans - i love them all. congratulations on your new grandson


----------



## Saroj (Dec 2, 2011)

How big is this afghan?


----------



## Cables and Lace (Dec 20, 2011)

The Afghan is just a Babuy size one. 38'x36


----------



## samazon (Feb 25, 2011)

Went and looked up the afghan yggdrasil "Stunning" of course had to down load it. Your's is beautiful :thumbup:


----------



## caros (Oct 13, 2011)

lakshmi.moorty said:


> lakshmi.moorty said:
> 
> 
> > I knitted Tree of Life Afghan not by Nicky Epstein but By Lisa Jacobs called YggDrasil Afghan. Go to Revelry and look up that Afghan It is a square and starts from the center and 4 trees branch out. Then a cable border and corners need attention and then a leaf border. Lots of projects on this afghan you can see on Ravelry.
> ...


He is beautiful Lakshmi - when was he born? Your afghan is gorgeous!


----------



## caros (Oct 13, 2011)

karenrguenther said:


> Made these over the past summer and fall just to have something to do, but now they will be gifts! My daughter and her husband are having their first baby in August! So excited!


Beautiful work Karen. These baby blankets are absolutely stunning and even more so now that there will be a new little grandchild to give them to! Wishing you and your family good luck for the year ahead.


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

karenrguenther said:


> Made these over the past summer and fall just to have something to do, but now they will be gifts! My daughter and her husband are having their first baby in August! So excited!


WOW ....... nothing else i say could do more justice to how gorgeous these are!! Just WOW !!  
I absolutely LOVE the tree of life afghans BUT that MORE KISSES one is out of this world beautiful !! You did a wonderful job too


----------



## Cables and Lace (Dec 20, 2011)

samazon said:


> Went and looked up the afghan yggdrasil "Stunning" of course had to down load it. Your's is beautiful :thumbup:


Thanks. Please also check out my Christmas stockings on Ravelry!


----------



## Cables and Lace (Dec 20, 2011)

My Grandson was born on Oct 9 2010. I started the afghan sept1 2010 and finished it Oct1 just in time for the baby's arrival.


----------



## skyver77 (May 2, 2011)

beautiful blankets, very lucky baby to be wrapped up in them


----------



## Cables and Lace (Dec 20, 2011)

skyver77 said:


> beautiful blankets, very lucky baby to be wrapped up in them


Thanks.


----------



## Tashi (Aug 12, 2011)

oH these are outstanding!! I am expecting my first grandchild in March and so excited. Best wishes and keep on knitting this is a wonderful journey!!


----------



## caros (Oct 13, 2011)

lakshmi.moorty said:


> My Grandson was born on Oct 9 2010. I started the afghan sept1 2010 and finished it Oct1 just in time for the baby's arrival.


Wow! You must've been knitting day and night. Fantastic! I wish your grandson a long and happy life.


----------



## Cables and Lace (Dec 20, 2011)

caros said:


> lakshmi.moorty said:
> 
> 
> > My Grandson was born on Oct 9 2010. I started the afghan sept1 2010 and finished it Oct1 just in time for the baby's arrival.
> ...


True. I enjoy Knitting. I have logged in and kept a diary of all hours Yes day and Night. Isn't that fun? Ravelry projects and diaries are my inspiration. It is amazing to see work progress. I have posted this Afghan also ravelry. I knitted one more in cream color. I have started one pink one with Simply so Sot Yarn. It is in the making.


----------



## Katieknits (Jul 22, 2011)

Lovely work & very lucky babies!


----------



## heathercheryl (Jan 24, 2014)

The one at the bottom is my favourite. Where can I find this pattern? Thank you!


----------



## nsnewfie1996 (Nov 19, 2011)

Gorgeous!!


----------



## Saroj (Dec 2, 2011)

Lakshmi, 

I admire your work. It is absolutely stunning. I love your lace designs.

Saroj


----------



## Dianedanusia (Mar 13, 2012)

They are all beautiful.....congratulations on the baby news!


----------



## raelkcol (Feb 5, 2011)

Beautiful!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

Gorgeous work!!!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Beautiful work&#128158;


----------



## olithia (May 31, 2013)

All those baby blankets are gorgeous ! I'm sure it will treasured always.


----------



## MRS. VERY GOOD (Sep 22, 2011)

All the blankets are beautiful. My favorite is the last picture.????


----------

